

13 Glaring iPad Shortcomings - ojbyrne
http://www.livescience.com/technology/13-glaring-ipad-shortcomings-100404.html

======
Semiapies
Huh; I was poised to flag this for being more stupid follow-the-leader
anti-/pro-Apple BS, but this is actual study and criticism.

